# Blue 92, Omaha, Redfish In The Decoys!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

Full day combination trips have been a specialty of ours for years and adjusting the itenerary in the best interests of our guests is all part of the game. Capt. Donnie Heath called to tell me that clients were going to be fishing coming off of the morning duck hunt. With Redfish swimming in the decoys all morning it was a perfect opportunity to strike while the iron is hot. Donnie said "as I was walking back to the boat I kicked a half dozen off the shoreline". Sure enough it was the right call with guests from Colorado experiencing the thrill of big Texas Redfish.

Duck hunting continues strong with vast stretches of northern tier States locking up in freezing weather. We've picked up a good number of fresh birds and that was just what we needed heading into the teeth of a very busy schedule. Heavy straps of Teal, Gadwal, Pintail, Wigeon, Redheads, Black Jacks and some Bull Shoves continue to dominate.

Hog hunting continues strong for guests on Night Vision hunts over baited locations. Jeff B. and family took some nice ones back home on a recent trip and they are excellent on the table.






*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.






*Spring Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.






This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code* TROPHY2COOL*!






*February Special *- Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on *Instagram*. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up
*
We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.






We would like to thank everyone for making us a top destination on the mid-coast. We've got some great specials running for the Spring from wade to boat fishing, get your dates on the books by January 31st and get ready to relax and have a great time.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
*
*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It HERE






*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal *- Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Shoot, move, communicate!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Capt. Braden Proctor came straight out of a solid gunning schedule tasked up with fishing guests of one of the largest mining operations in the US. He knocked out solid limits of Redfish working the flats near deeper water. He's back at it today and this question is, "did this fresh front make it even better or did they struggle". Details at 11...LOL


----------

